# London East,Essex,Kent (LEEK)meet. 24th Feb



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

.............................







......................

As usual guy's another meet for Sunday 24th Feb.
If your up for it a curry first at 3pm  then onto bluewater for 6pm ,then onto the Wharf pub for around 6:45pm
Once again we are going to have a curry at 3pm ish at the local curry house Cliffe Spice.
It's Â£8.95 eat as much as you like , and you order it from the menu!

.........................







..................























Pub 'the Wharf' http://www.shepherdneame.co.uk/pubs/pub ... f_dartford
Directions to pub if running late that day http://www.multimap.com/map/browse.cgi?pc=DA26QE

Note to all newbies: 
New to the forum?Never been to a meet before? or just in the area? Now's the time to go to your first meet. 
Nobody expects you to know the ins and outs of a TT or any Audi.They just like you to turn up and have a laugh.
Theres plenty of people to ask questions and they are all happy to answer.
So come on guys and girls meet us for a couple of drinks or even something to eat.
Let me know if your up for it and ill make a list as before!! or just stay at home and watch songs of praise  

Forum members attending Cliffe Spice 3pm: 
1. Hornster
2. BAMTT
3. Renton72
4. ybuzko + BF
5. Hallsie (if the baby has arrived)

Forum members attending Bluewater at 6pm: 

1. Hornster
2. BAMTT
3. Renton72
4. a18eem
5. ybuzko
6. TTDanD
7. Nando
8. Hallsie(if the baby has arrived!)
9. g1ose


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Will have to check with the powers that be, but i should be ok :lol:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> Will have to check with the powers that be, but i should be ok :lol:


Blimey took you nearly three hours to reply today :lol: :wink:

hope you can make it Director i mean Tony :wink:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

Im in! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

Ola Sineor !
Si ! Bluewater et 6pm olay !! [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
grascias !


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

Leave to go snowboarding on the Sat so I'm not around for this one :?


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

a18eem said:


> Ola Sineor !
> Si ! Bluewater et 6pm olay !! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> grascias !


No probelmo senior!! :lol:



Donners said:


> Leave to go snowboarding on the Sat so I'm not around for this one :?


Ok mate have a good time,dont break anything! :wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

thehornster said:


> a18eem said:
> 
> 
> > Ola Sineor !
> ...


At the moment it looks like I can do bluey only as the kids are away and the missus wants to do something in the afternoon  ....I did suggest a curry :lol:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > a18eem said:
> ...


Make more children perhaps!! :lol:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

:roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ybuzko (Sep 11, 2007)

im in  might bring the bf finally too ))


----------



## ybuzko (Sep 11, 2007)

for both venues that is  oh and i need directions  i tend to get lost


----------



## TTDanD (Feb 1, 2008)

Suppose i best show my face to the local TT owners!

Will let you know abnout the curry thou....

Cheers


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

ybuzko said:


> for both venues that is  oh and i need directions  i tend to get lost


Hi ybuzko,

Bluewater is easy to find,just follow the sings from the A2/Dover road when you come off the M25.
Then go to the front of Marks & Spencers.
If your coming to the restaurant then you'll be following us in convoy to there anyway.

Heres the address for the restaurant 
Cliffe Spice. 
01634 222231. 
17 Parkside, 
Cliffe Woods, 
Rochester, 
ME3 8HX
http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&hl=en ... 20663&z=12

Do you have a sat nav??






























TTDanD said:


> Suppose i best show my face to the local TT owners!
> 
> Will let you know abnout the curry thou....
> 
> Cheers


Nice one Dan,the curry is superb mate!! :wink: sure we cant tempt you???


----------



## ybuzko (Sep 11, 2007)

hey thanks a lot  so i should get to that address by what time? yeah i do have satnav, its just that i miss the right exists often ))


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

Donners said:


> Leave to go snowboarding on the Sat so I'm not around for this one :?


So who is going to look after your cute dog....?


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Sign me up for Bluey please.

Hope all is well with the Directors and fellow poorly paid folk :roll: 

Donners - where are you off to? I was in Val d'Isere a couple of weeks back. Great conditions and really sunny. Off to Chamonix tomorrow for more of the same hopefully.


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

ybuzko said:


> hey thanks a lot  so i should get to that address by what time? yeah i do have satnav, its just that i miss the right exists often ))


We normally sit down for 3pm if possible.
If running late just give me a bell 07802940481


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Nando said:


> Sign me up for Bluey please.
> 
> Hope all is well with the Directors and fellow poorly paid folk :roll:
> 
> Donners - where are you off to? I was in Val d'Isere a couple of weeks back. Great conditions and really sunny. Off to Chamonix tomorrow for more of the same hopefully.


Okey dokey senior nando. 8) Sure we can't temp you with a low fat curry :wink:

O and us poorly paid fold are fine thankyou  :wink:


----------



## redTT (Nov 16, 2006)

Just out of curiousity...

Why does the East London, Essex and Kent group only ever meet in Kent ?

The place is a sh*thole


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

redTT said:


> Just out of curiousity...
> 
> Why does the East London, Essex and Kent group only ever meet in Kent ?
> 
> The place is a sh*thole


 :roll: Check back through all the LEEK posts and you may find your answer!

I guess your not coming then :lol: :lol: :lol: :-*


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

redTT said:


> Just out of curiousity...
> 
> Why does the East London, Essex and Kent group only ever meet in Kent ?
> 
> The place is a sh*thole


So how would you describe Romford, Basildon, Dagenham, Grays, Tilbury then ? :wink:

I hear Colchester gets a bit lively when the squaddies are out on friday night

I also hear Chavvford Hundred was built close to lakeside so the trogladot's can walk to Lakeside on their knuckles :lol:

The fact is all counties have bad parts, part of modern life i'm afraid

Nuff said


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

redTT said:


> Just out of curiousity...
> 
> Why does the East London, Essex and Kent group only ever meet in Kent ?
> 
> The place is a sh*thole


Not this subject again! :roll: Someone missed the last round of this one! :roll:


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> redTT said:
> 
> 
> > Just out of curiousity...
> ...


 :lol:  :lol:


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

Nando said:


> Donners - where are you off to? I was in Val d'Isere a couple of weeks back. Great conditions and really sunny. Off to Chamonix tomorrow for more of the same hopefully.


Bansko, Bulgeria!?!?! If it's a shit hole don't tell me! :lol: 
Apparently really good according to the friend who booked it, but I guess he would say that! http://www.bulgariaski.com/bansko/index.shtml



a18eem said:


> Donners said:
> 
> 
> > Leave to go snowboarding on the Sat so I'm not around for this one :?
> ...


That would be the Mrs! This one is a lads trip! :wink:


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

redTT said:


> Just out of curiousity...
> 
> Why does the East London, Essex and Kent group only ever meet in Kent ?
> 
> The place is a sh*thole


Can't be that bad.............. I have been known to cross the border from Surrey on the odd occasion!

Will try and make this one, probably only if I travel back from Saturdays TTOC Track day Sunday lunchtime.

Kev (remember me?) toTTy


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Big Kev

I thought you were dead only kidding....you still owe me a proper passenger ride in the shreck mobile ...god was summer that long ago !!

Be good to see ya

I probably won't make the ruby but will be at Bluey

ps getting remaped tomorrow


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

KevtoTTy said:


> redTT said:
> 
> 
> > Just out of curiousity...
> ...


Hi ya Kev

Long time no see mate hope all is well!

Hope you can make it,the curry is still rather good 

Not sure about kent though :? :wink:

Obviously a keyboard warrior again that one :roll:

Anyone know where he lives??????


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Ive found something intresting guys!
This RedTT appears to be Dottis husband i think :roll:

The evidence:

http://s119.photobucket.com/albums/o136/rafwormingford/
Notice Dottis sig pic third down on the left.

Read the first line on this post 
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... highlight=

What do you think? I thought the style of writing seemed familiar!
I doubt her husband has come on here and put it,so i'm guessing its her again.Surly shes not that sad!!
I also recall someone saying he drove a mondeo which may be the one in the pics.

If i receive any nasty PM's as im told is the norm i'll copy them all onto here.

:roll: :lol: :wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Why has this thread dissappeared


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

BAMTT said:


> Why has this thread dissappeared


Are you going blind???


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

BAMTT said:


> Why has this thread dissappeared


Are you going blind???


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

It dissapeared last night when i added a reply.

Anyone see what i put???? :roll:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

It dissapeared last night when i added a reply.

Anyone see what i put???? :roll:


----------



## redTT (Nov 16, 2006)

Did I touch a nerve ? I was only asking a question and making an observation... Freedom of speech etc etc

For info, I am capable of my own independent thinking (unlike some not related to me).

I'm sorry you're scared by the prospect of private messages. Just to put your mind at rest and ease your insecurity, I have nothing to private message you for. Though I personally would have more integrity than to post someones private (i.e. not wanted to be in public) message on a public forum.

PS. thanks for posting my photo collection - I forgot how good they were !


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Hmmm ...well the remapping went ok  .....its a little bit quicker now made about 280/280 at the wheels not sure how much this will come out around 330-340 both bhp and torque will get the graphs soon, the bloke who did it had a 500 bhp Scoob as his run around      and when that wasn't quick enough he had 600 bhp porsche GT2 clubsport spec

He also said it would be a tad more economical, not sure i agree 300 miles today and 2 tanks of V-Power :lol: :lol: and its a bit louder :lol: :lol:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

redTT said:


> Did I touch a nerve ? I was only asking a question and making an observation... Freedom of speech etc etc
> 
> For info, I am capable of my own independent thinking (unlike some not related to me).
> 
> ...


Look why don't you come along to a LEEK meet, Johns a bloody good bloke and we are all pretty chilled, all we do is have laugh

Tony


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Now now kids, play nicely or i'll have to send you all home with no tea and a smacked bottom [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> redTT said:
> 
> 
> > Did I touch a nerve ? I was only asking a question and making an observation... Freedom of speech etc etc
> ...


But i am insecure Tony! :lol: :wink:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

Its definately her or her husband, the ace cafe photos.

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... sc&start=0

I cant see the point of coming onto this thread to stir the sh*t, get a life!

My PM box will be on fire :wink: (a bit like my mine after the curry!):lol: :lol:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

Dotti said:


> Why does it bother you all so much the fact it ooo 'could' be me or Mr RedTT himself? :lol: :roll: :?
> 
> The point is Mr RedTT still thinks your Bluewater place is a shithole :lol: . Bluewater to me is just a place for shopping. End of! So don't drag me into this one.
> 
> ...


It doesnt bother me at all, I just think its sad you have to keep bringing this up. You have no intention of coming to a meet so why do you bother posting on this thread. And who gives a shit that there are not many TT's there now, everyone who attends the meet enjoys themselves.

And if you did turn up i wouldnt have a problem at all saying anything ive said on here to you or your husbands face.

Stick to organising your own meets if they are so successful.

You clearly have alot of time on your hands, so do something a bit more constructive, and stop ruining these threads.

I dont reallyknow why i am bothering to respond to you anyway.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Look, I have only stepped in on this thread as my name was mentioned. I ain't exactly gonna stand back am I and be bad mouthed about something I havent done? I won't tolerate that and besides I don't keep ruining these threads. Like I said previously and I shall again PLEASE DO NO DRAG ME INTO THIS. If you lot have issues sort it with REDTT NOT ME! After all he orginally posted on this thread NOT ME stating Bluewater was a shithole!

10 outta 10 though, took you all f*****g long to establish that REDTT was my husband when we have always posted together pmsl :lol: . Wooopidwoooo :-*


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

Dotti said:


> Look, I have only stepped in on this thread as my name was mentioned. I ain't exactly gonna stand back am I and be bad mouthed about something I havent done? I won't tolerate that and besides I don't keep ruining these threads. Like I said previously and I shall again PLEASE DO NO DRAG ME INTO THIS. If you lot have issues sort it with REDTT NOT ME! After all he orginally posted on this thread NOT ME stating Bluewater was a shithole!
> 
> 10 outta 10 though, took you all f*****g long to establish that REDTT was my husband when we have always posted together pmsl :lol: . Wooopidwoooo :-*


Bollocks!


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Dotti said:


> Why does it bother you all so much the fact it ooo 'could' be me or Mr RedTT himself? :lol: :roll: :?
> 
> The point is Mr RedTT still thinks your Bluewater place is a shithole :lol: . Bluewater to me is just a place for shopping. End of! So don't drag me into this one.
> 
> ...


I was a doorman in gravesend and did car repossession for a few years. When having guns,knives,basball bats and broken glass waved in your face its just a tad more worrying! :roll:

Christ knows what other marques have got to do with it! All those guys had a TT when they first turned up as you well know. The same happens at most other long running TT meets,as im sure youve noticed with Jampott ,love_itt etc etc.I count these guys as great friends now and wouldn't want any of them to even start to think they are not welcome cos they have changed car( Even when we all start to turn up in people carriers :lol: )

Now go and play somewhere else youve lost this arguement before.
Go and annoy someone else with your keyboard.
Thank you
John


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Anyway back to cars 









 :twisted:  :twisted:  :twisted:  :twisted:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Awsome mate,cant wait to go for a spin!! :twisted: :wink:


----------



## dave_uk (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi All,

Sorry not posted much lately but i am still here  Sadly can't make the meet this weekend as I have my brother staying for a few days.

Should make the next meet in March hope to see you all then 

p.s. Put a deposit down on a Nissan GTR a while back, only about 18 months to go until it arrives :?

Speak Soon,

Dave


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

dave_uk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Sorry not posted much lately but i am still here  Sadly can't make the meet this weekend as I have my brother staying for a few days.
> 
> ...


Ok Dave see ya next month!!

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeet! 8)


----------



## hallsie (Aug 10, 2006)

looks like this meet could be a good one!!

If the good lady wife has managed to drop i might make an effort fro a celebratory ruby!!
Stu

ps. sorry if that pic thing comes up again, ive tried to edit the damn thing!


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Nice choice Dave  you know what they say once you've had Jap :lol:, Get yourself down the newsagent for this weeks Autocar, the GTR takes on the 997 turbo and wins  :twisted:


----------



## dave_uk (Feb 20, 2006)

Cheers Tony,

Have a copy in my hands, just about to have a read 

Mmmm it starts "new GT-R Blitzes 911 Turbo" 

What do they say about once you have had a Jap then, is there something I need to know :roll:

Speak soon,

dave


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

dave_uk said:


> Cheers Tony,
> 
> Have a copy in my hands, just about to have a read
> 
> ...


Love you long time, plenty clean :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

hallsie said:


> looks like this meet could be a good one!!
> 
> If the good lady wife has managed to drop i might make an effort fro a celebratory ruby!!
> Stu
> ...


Nice one Halls!!!

Bring the baby along for its first vindaloo!! :lol: :wink:


----------



## g1ose (Apr 25, 2005)

If its ok ill pop along for the Bluewater/wharf part?

would be good to meet some of the members!


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

g1ose said:


> If its ok ill pop along for the Bluewater/wharf part?
> 
> would be good to meet some of the members!


Cool see you there!!!  :wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Morning John might be running a bit late (1hr) maybe for the ruby, but i know what i want anyway :lol:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> Morning John might be running a bit late (1hr) maybe for the ruby, but i know what i want anyway :lol:


If you ring one of our mobiles Tony say half an hour before you know you'll be there we can order it :wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

thehornster said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > Morning John might be running a bit late (1hr) maybe for the ruby, but i know what i want anyway :lol:
> ...


Cool thanks John, no prizes for guessing what i'm after


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > BAMTT said:
> ...


Triple phal wasn't it???????  :wink:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

John,

Im going to have to give the curry a miss mate, i went out last night and feel a bit worse for wear. [smiley=sick2.gif], i dont think i could stomach a vindaloo, the way i feel at the moment!

I'll make it to Bluey, so ill see you there at 6.

Cheers

Chris

PS Congratulations to Hallsie and his wife on the birth of his daughter. [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## ybuzko (Sep 11, 2007)

hi guys, im really sorry i won't be able to come, i've got a university and a work deadline tomorrow and im still not done with either of them :? i'm probably getting a bad reputation already for not showing up :? i promise i'll come to the next one!


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

renton72 said:


> John,
> 
> Im going to have to give the curry a miss mate, i went out last night and feel a bit worse for wear. [smiley=sick2.gif], i dont think i could stomach a vindaloo, the way i feel at the moment!
> 
> ...


You must be bad to miss out on the curry!! :lol: :lol:

Ok mate see you at Bluewater!! :wink:



ybuzko said:


> hi guys, im really sorry i won't be able to come, i've got a university and a work deadline tomorrow and im still not done with either of them :? i'm probably getting a bad reputation already for not showing up :? i promise i'll come to the next one!


No problem at all.

We all have to drop out from time to time so dont worry about that,ive even been known to do it  :wink:

See you next time i'll hold you to it! :wink:

Lets all just meet at bluewater then,ill give Tony a shout.

Might be a good thing missing the curry if we are gonna take turns in his car :lol: :lol: 
Mind you has he got leather?.......i'll bring wet wipes! :lol:

John

The great Hallsie and his new baby girl!


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Congratulations to Stu and his wife

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

I've just out that there is a new curry house 400yds from my house.....and its open now   see you all at Bluey


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> Congratulations to Stu and his wife
> 
> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> I've just out that there is a new curry house 400yds from my house.....and its open now   see you all at Bluey


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: test it out for us :wink:


----------



## g1ose (Apr 25, 2005)

just got home, had a well...exciting drive home!!!
was good meeting everyone today!
Thanks


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

g1ose said:


> just got home, had a well...exciting drive home!!!
> was good meeting everyone today!
> Thanks


Good to meet you as well Dominic. Dont forget to give 4 rings a call.

Hopefully see you next time.

I did miss the curry


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

g1ose said:


> just got home, had a well...exciting drive home!!!
> was good meeting everyone today!
> Thanks


Nice to meet you too Dominic,what happened on the way home then 

Hope to see you next time mate,give the curry a try :wink:

John



renton72 said:


> Good to meet you as well Dominic. Dont forget to give 4 rings a call.
> 
> Hopefully see you next time.
> 
> I did miss the curry


Theres always next time!!


g1ose said:


> just got home, had a well...exciting drive home!!!
> was good meeting everyone today!
> Thanks


Good to meet you as well Dominic. Dont forget to give 4 rings a call.

Hopefully see you next time.

Can't do it till the 6th of april guys,parents over for my Dads birthday on the 23rd.All of us going out to celebrate,probably to the curry house :lol: :lol:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... p?t=109355


----------



## g1ose (Apr 25, 2005)

well lets just say no esp and rain dont always go hand in hand when your being playful!

next time i think ill pop along and try this legendary curry!

i have dropped 4 rings a quick pm tonight as its quite late so ill see what Dean says and then drop him a line tomorrow!

thanks again guys was very nice to meet you all!


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Good to see everyone but where were the doughnuts??? :wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Nice to see you all again, and good to meet you g1ose


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Nando said:


> Good to see everyone but where were the doughnuts??? :wink:


Sophie and her dad ate them


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

Tony,

Thanks for the run in your car. The beast is even better now! :wink:

Chris


----------

